# Arrow speed question



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been shooting Easton fmj 340 and can not get them tuned with broad heads. They are 29" 475gn 60lb Bow getting 265fps. I also have Easton Carbon Raiders Same length 420gn shooting 280fps and they group great. Is it worth giving up speed over kn?
Also the bow is in tune. Might just stick with the Carbon Raiders.


----------

